

[Learn with code] How smtp works - addisaden
https://github.com/addisaden/nc-smtp-sender

======
addisaden
Hi,

maybe you want to learn how smtp works. This repo is a quick start for you to
send successful emails over your smtp-server.

Hope you have fun with this.

best regards addisaden

